# MH concept question



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got the following email from a good friend. Can anyone help out?
Thanks! (He doesn't have a golden  ).

Could you ask on your forum ..... I really would like to know in what order you would pick up a hip pocket- Long short, Short long...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I got the following email from a good friend. Can anyone help out?
> Thanks! (He doesn't have a golden  ).
> 
> Could you ask on your forum ..... I really would like to know in what order you would pick up a hip pocket- Long short, Short long...


No clue what any of it means. Just wondering how my dogs are doing? I miss them all, even the wild child.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are wonderful. I wish Libby was e-collar conditioned, I'd take her out Wednesday and let her chase some birds but I don't trust her outside the fence.
Just curious....which one is the wild child??? LOLOLOL


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I got the following email from a good friend. Can anyone help out?
> Thanks! (He doesn't have a golden  ).
> 
> Could you ask on your forum ..... I really would like to know in what order you would pick up a hip pocket- Long short, Short long...


That depends mostly on throwing order. Standard order for that configuration is long bird down first, short bird is the Go bird. Secondary selection dictates last bird down first, then next closest, etc.

If they throw reverse order (short bird first) it makes the short bird a check down bird. You would still take the last bird first (long bird), next closest second, but it's harder that way on reverse order due to check down skills.

A primary selector would select the short bird first, regardless of throwing order, and then take next closest. Does that help?

EvanG


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You would pick up the go bird first 
If they were both memory birds then the shorter one first and hope doggy will punch thru to long one for #3.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Evan and Anney. I will pass that on!


----------

